# Heaviest cycle or blast?



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

What’s the biggest cycle or blast you’ve ran? How long? Was it worth it? 
What are you running now?
No judgement or criticism please. Let’s keep it respectful (I know I’m an asshole and it’s ironic for me to say this). 

My biggest was actually when I started injectable’s a long time ago. 
The blast lasted around 2 years. 
I can’t remember everything but from what I recall i ended up at around 1100mg tren, 700 mast, 1300 test, 1gram deca.  At some point eq was in there. I would rotate orals in and out when I got them. At one point it was 100mg dbol. Then 30mg sdrol. Epistane, hdrol. 
It all started with 600mg of test with hdrol and superdrol, then 2 weeks later I added the other stuff in. 
I was 18 and got a job dancing at a club so everything  was available. I started at around 130lbs  and pushed all the way to 210. My diet was shit but I trained hard I was drinking a 50 gram-100 gram protein shake every 2-3 on top of normal meals.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm on the other end of the spectrum. 

Biggest cycle has been my current one. It started off as 420 mg Test, 420 mg NPP, and a few weeks of 25 mg Dbol daily before dropping that. Ran that for 13 weeks, now finishing up on just 800 Test. 

Currently up 10 lbs in those 13 weeks. It was a few lbs higher, but 4 lbs of water weight has fallen off the last few weeks.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Shit bro, those are some huge ass numbers.  One time I did a 6 month long Tren cycle at 600mg a week and I thought I was going to go insane....from lack of sleep.


----------



## make (Jan 16, 2022)

The highest I’ve gone is 600mg Test E, 600mg EQ, and 200mg Tren E, so 1400mg injectable and then 50mg/day of proviron.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 16, 2022)

I ran 750 tren, 750 test, 350 mast for a few months many years ago. By the end, I was obscenely strong but also had cystic acne, insomnia, and horrible digestive issues.

Nowadays, my heaviest 'blasts' constitute about a quarter of that. I'm not nearly as strong as I was then, but my skin is clear, my bloodwork is (mostly) spotless, and I sleep like a goddamn baby.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

Less is more for me these days.. I keep it under a gram tot

500T 
600DHB
300Mast.
50mg Anavar final.4 weeks

Got retard strength and looked full as fuck


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 16, 2022)

16 weeks

750 test
800 EQ
400mg tren
100mg anadrol

It was a great cycle, but I didn’t get as much out of it as I should have because I thought that EQ would make up for the loss of appetite I get from tren but it didn’t.  HTC was pretty high even with blood donation (with EQ and anadrol, go figure).

I looked by far the best that I have ever looked, but I think deca rather than tren would have improved the cycle as far as permanent gains go.

These days I almost always keep things under a gram.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

I would say the current cycle is the heaviest I’ve blasted. I feel it in my joints, in my energy, and libido. I’ve done heavier cycles in the sense of dosage. But as far as overall cycle, which includes workout and diet, I would say the current triple-stack of mast, deca, & test400. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I would say the current cycle is the heaviest I’ve blasted. I feel it in my joints, in my energy, and libido. I’ve done heavier cycles in the sense of dosage. But as far as overall cycle, which includes workout and diet, I would say the current triple-stack of mast, deca, & test400.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What’s the highest doses?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2022)

700 test 600 tren 50 drol..ran it way to long ,sick results


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s the highest doses?



This cycle pinning every 5 days. Prior to to mast integration was dosing every 4 days or double every 8 days (1 week). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> This cycle pinning every 5 days. Prior to to mast integration was dosing every 4 days or double every 8 days (1 week).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think he wants to know how many mg of each you were pinning weekly. It wasn't clear in your original post.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he wants to know how many mg of each you were pinning weekly. It wasn't clear in your original post.



I want to say mast 100mg, deca 200mg, test 400mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

Need to verify mast molarity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Shit bro, those are some huge ass numbers.  One time I did a 6 month long Tren cycle at 600mg a week and I thought I was going to go insane....from lack of sleep.


 I was doing a lot of ghb and gbl at the time so I didn’t have much problem going to sleep. You could get gbl at supplement stores and ghb was readily available at the club along with everything else. I was spun out pretty bad but there was a lot more going on than just the gear. 
My only regrets were coming off and not working out. I lost most of what I had gained and had to spend a lot of time playing catch up. 
If I could go back those are the only things I would do differently.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I was doing a lot of ghb and gbl at the time so I didn’t have much problem going to sleep. You could get gbl at supplement stores and ghb was readily available at the club along with everything else. I was spun out pretty bad but there was a lot more going on than just the gear.
> My only regrets were coming off and not working out. I lost most of what I had gained and had to spend a lot of time playing catch up.
> If I could go back those are the only things I would do differently.



Wow ! “G” or liquid X is still around? Gamma hydroxy butyrate is a recreational drug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Wow ! “G” or liquid X is still around? Gamma hydroxy butyrate is a recreational drug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It’s been years man. I’m 37 this was when I was 18. I don’t even go to bars or clubs anymore. I don’t even leave the house except to go to gym or work unless I have to. Used to call it stripper water. I messed up a few times and mixed it benzos it lead to instant overdose each time


----------



## Dano22 (Jan 16, 2022)

I’ll never forget downing a cap of supposed G, then a Walgreens tried to eat me, and I stumbled upon a horseback cop . That Horse looked like a damn dragon . I was too terrified to move. If I ever see that woman again I’ll choke her for giving me whatever the he’ll was in that cap. Wasn’t no damn G. I’m surprised most peoples test is under a gram . That was my first milestone I was in a hurry to get too. Gtta get that 1,000mg of sust a week and add shit from there. 1gram Sust, 400 DHB , 400 Mast E, 400 Tren A at the moment . Feeling damn good and hard as a rock


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 17, 2022)

Fucking Acid
That brings back some memories
Should start an "Acid trip" thread so I dont go off topic too badly here


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Used to call it stripper water. I messed up a few times and mixed it benzos it lead to instant overdose each time



…and you’re luckily you weren’t raped by a tranny stripper with a 10-inch hammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> …and you’re luckily you weren’t raped by a tranny stripper with a 10-inch hammer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or maybe he was... That could explain some things 🤔

I kid, I kid 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bvs (Jan 17, 2022)

8 weeks of 1200 test and 750 deca

On 250 test right now but will probably blast even harder for a comp this year


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Or maybe he was... That could explain some things
> 
> I kid, I kid



Lol  I’m sure you are LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blange89 (Jan 17, 2022)

1000 test 800 primo


----------



## GSgator (Jan 17, 2022)

Second cycle 
800mg test E
750mg EQ
400mg deca
1cc Pre work TNE/d-bol blend
50mcg IGF 4x WK Post work
Diet was on point for this dirty bulker as well Fast food all day lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Second cycle
> 800mg test E
> 750mg EQ
> 400mg deca
> ...



Love the TNE addition to that stack


----------



## Ryu (Jan 17, 2022)

250 test, 500 mast, 400 tren, 50mg anadrol pre-workout only.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Second cycle
> 800mg test E
> 750mg EQ
> 400mg deca
> ...


I actually like this a lot.
You also hit the one thing a lot of guys miss when trying to grow. You weren’t afraid of any food and you got in your calories.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s the biggest cycle or blast you’ve ran? How long? Was it worth it?
> What are you running now?
> No judgement or criticism please. Let’s keep it respectful (I know I’m an asshole and it’s ironic for me to say this).
> 
> ...


you're so cool dude. would love to run those dosages. I wish I could be like you one day. 

said the noob who then takes 2g of Tren becomes the next Zyzzz and dies after being inspired by someone on a forum


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> you're so cool dude. would love to run those dosages. I wish I could be like you one day.
> 
> said the noob who then takes 2g of Tren becomes the next Zyzzz and dies after being inspired by someone on a forum


Cool glad I could get your approval and useless dick head comment. 
It’s not my problem what some dumb ass does and suffers because of. It had nothing to do with seeking approval. Atleast I’m not lying and claiming I only use 500mg test and 200 deca. I don’t give a shit who does what. 
I also don’t think gear is as dangerous as it’s made out to be. So kindly go fuck your self you virtue signaling pussy.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> you're so cool dude. would love to run those dosages. I wish I could be like you one day.
> 
> said the noob who then takes 2g of Tren becomes the next Zyzzz and dies after being inspired by someone on a forum


Go take some more dnp and cook yourself because you don’t know how to diet.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Go take some more dnp and cook yourself because you don’t know how to diet.


relax lol. just saying the real gains are on the bigger cycle. I think it's great your honest about your dosages. I was being serious lol, I really wanna get to the physique where I can justify those dosages. 

just like you think steroids aren't dangerous, I don't think DNP is that dangerous. if you do your research and diet and train properly and compound can be used safely. It's all a matter of perception, different people are willing to take different risks, what you think is safe may not be for me. But I really hope you reconsider DNP because I've lost 10kgs recently and it's an epic tool


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

@RiR0 @Intel.imperitive 

Let's not turn this thread into a shit show gentlemen. We have plenty of those already. 

Thank you both in advance!!!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> @RiR0 @Intel.imperitive
> 
> Let's not turn this thread into a shit show gentlemen. We have plenty of those already.
> 
> Thank you both in advance!!!


Just tryna show some appreciation for the heavy doses crew and he went all whack! 

Whatever dude


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just tryna show some appreciation for the heavy doses crew and he went all whack!
> 
> Whatever dude


You're just collateral damage from what's been going on lately. Nothing personal, I swear.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're just collateral damage from what's been going on lately. Nothing personal, I swear.


Good to know. Mind opening up on what's been going on lately?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just tryna show some appreciation for the heavy doses crew and he went all whack!
> 
> Whatever dude





CJ said:


> You're just collateral damage from what's been going on lately. Nothing personal, I swear.



Originally seems like a dick head comment
Then I re read it.
Lol was pretty self deprecating and solid

Blew a fuse eh @RiR0 lol


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Originally seems like a dick head comment
> Then I re read it.
> Lol was pretty self deprecating and solid
> 
> Blew a fuse eh @RiR0 lol


i just can’t stand passive aggressive comments.
It sounds like a dick head comment with the  you’re so cool and I wish I could be like you one day. If it wasn’t then I hate this generation and still feel justified lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Originally seems like a dick head comment
> Then I re read it.
> Lol was pretty self deprecating and solid
> 
> Blew a fuse eh @RiR0 lol


I can’t imagine a grown man dick riding another grown man like that. It’s gotta be a weird kid who probably shouldn’t be on here anyway


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Originally seems like a dick head comment
> Then I re read it.
> Lol was pretty self deprecating and solid
> 
> Blew a fuse eh @RiR0 lo





RiR0 said:


> i just can’t stand passive aggressive comments.
> It sounds like a dick head comment with the  you’re so cool and I wish I could be like you one day. If it wasn’t then I hate this generation and still feel justified lol.


I can see how it came off as sarcasm lol and you are totally justified. I'm being serious you dance in a club because you have an amazing physique and that sounds like the coolest lifestyle. I'm training my ass off everyday to the point where I can justify the higher dosages and really make gains. I just find that steroids aren't as effective as everyone says they are. I need 500 test and 500 NPP just to grow as an ectomorph. And I've seen countless guys who've run 500mg of test for a WHOLE YEAR and barely made any gains. Unless it's your first couple cycles 500mg of test won't really help you grow. Boston Lloyd takes it to a whole different level though.

I am a kid (for a steroid user) at 21 but looking to go TRT and make the commitment. Used steroids too early and fucked up my endocrine system


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t imagine a grown man dick riding another grown man like that. It’s gotta be a weird kid who probably shouldn’t be on here anyway


It was slightly sarcasm but still meant to say you're an inspiration


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> And I've seen countless guys who've run 500mg of test for a WHOLE YEAR and barely made any gains. Unless it's your first couple cycles 500mg of test won't really help you grow.



Bollox !


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 18, 2022)

John Ziegler said:


> Bollox !


I have a feeling a lot of people feel the same way. I probably just don't eat enough.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I can see how it came off as sarcasm lol and you are totally justified. I'm being serious you dance in a club because you have an amazing physique and that sounds like the coolest lifestyle. I'm training my ass off everyday to the point where I can justify the higher dosages and really make gains. I just find that steroids aren't as effective as everyone says they are. I need 500 test and 500 NPP just to grow as an ectomorph. And I've seen countless guys who've run 500mg of test for a WHOLE YEAR and barely made any gains. Unless it's your first couple cycles 500mg of test won't really help you grow. Boston Lloyd takes it to a whole different level though.
> 
> I am a kid (for a steroid user) at 21 but looking to go TRT and make the commitment. Used steroids too early and fucked up my endocrine system



Somatotypes aren't a real thing. Unless you're a 250lb shredded monster, you don't need a gram to grow.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Jan 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Second cycle
> 800mg test E
> 750mg EQ
> 400mg deca
> ...


I put nearly 25 lb of mass on with this cycle. At the time my  bench was around 225 and it shot up to reps of 365.  Unfortunately this one was very very obvious any and everyone that knew me or saw me that didn’t even know me walked up and I got the WTF are you on comment.  I grew to fast and I wasn’t smart or mature with the strength gains this one tore me up mostly back and triceps which to this day over 15 years later still limit me. 

If you guys want to run big cycles and your young and your receptors are fresh and your willing to eat the food  I’m talking 5-7k cals every day you will grow and also you will grow fast. Problem is you connective tissues your joints ligaments and  tendons don’t grow as fast as your muscle will.  It will create a recipe for a disaster so just be smart. If your stacking plates on you weren’t able to lift a couple week prior think twice and perform more reps. Time under tension will strengthen those connected tissues.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 18, 2022)

Lover of small doses (I hate sides).

Normal TRT - .5 cc (125 - 150 mg) a week of Test

Blast - 1cc of test (250 -300 mg a week)
             1cc of Deca (250 mg a week) -------  12 weeks

I did try 500 mg of test a week once, didn't like it. 
Libido was way too sky-high (couldn't think right or focus on anything else)
Lipids went a bit haywire, hematocrit went up over the limit, water-bloat, etc.

I like keeping things in range for bloods (especially at my age).
Though ive been training for 4+ decades, I only jumped on gear (TRT) at age 50.

To really blast would not be too smart. Especially with my family history. (heart disease).


----------



## GSgator (Jan 18, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Lover of small doses (I hate sides).
> 
> Normal TRT - .5 cc (125 - 150 mg) a week of Test
> 
> ...


This is currently we’re I’m at. I’m in this now for recovery and maintaining strength not muscle growth .


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

I ran over a gram of sust, 400mg deca, 400mg of npp and towards the end I switched out for 800mg of EQ. I had great results and ended up very vascular and hard… lasted about 8months
The best blast I ever ran was 300mg of test and 500mg of tren for 12 weeks… I was hard and as shredded as I have been in my life.. everything popped..
Including my Willy… I had to beat it 2x a day or my poor wife would have been destroyed.. and belive me my Willy was raw from the challises I had on my right thumb…


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Somatotypes aren't a real thing. Unless you're a 250lb shredded monster, you don't need a gram to grow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You need a gram to grow.. when your gear is bunk. Or your dealer tells you to.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> You need a gram to grow.. when your gear is bunk. Or your dealer tells you to.


Was this directed towards me??? Is supertest a handle for someone who gets jacked off of 200mg a week? I think at some point most who have cycled over the years have gone close to a gram… and most people can grow nicely off of .5 gram.. .


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> You need a gram to grow.. when your gear is bunk. Or your dealer tells you to.


Bull
Everybody’s different 
Some do well on baby doses, some enjoy the benefits of higher doses.


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> You need a gram to grow.. when your gear is bunk. Or your dealer tells you to.


I think you guys are missing the sarcasm in this post. 

He's saying you need high doses only if your gear is shit, or if you listen to the guy making money if you buy more.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I think you guys are missing the sarcasm in this post.
> 
> He's saying you need high doses only if your gear is shit, or if you listen to the guy making money if you buy more.


I understand exactly what he meant 

Lots of big guys run a gram. It sure doesn’t mean their gear is bunk!


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I understand exactly what he meant
> 
> Lots of big guys run a gram. It sure doesn’t mean their gear is bunk!


Agreed.

From experience, I can say that I grow FAR better on 500mg+ a well structured diet than I do on 1000mg+ a lazy diet.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Agreed.
> 
> From experience, I can say that I grow FAR better on 500mg+ a well structured diet than I do on 1000mg+ a lazy diet.


Same here
But I grow far far better on a gram WITH a well structured diet and hard training


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I think you guys are missing the sarcasm in this post.
> 
> He's saying you need high doses only if your gear is shit, or if you listen to the guy making money if you buy more.


Nope . Knew exactly what he meant…
But running a gram of shit a week is not a common practice for me.. but at the same time I do grow better with a little extra… I am on a constant dose of test from my dr of 300mg a week. So to sweeten the pie I have to up it at least 4-500mg…


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 19, 2022)

when you add everything up you gotta be running pretty low doses to keep it under a gram 
When you start adding things like mast, eq, or orals it starts adding up fast

It’s just one of those deals where everybody is different 
A hyper responder will do great on slightly above trt doses. But a lot of us grow much better on more.

And just because somebody wants to run a gram of test doesn’t mean they’re lazy or their diet is crap. Or their gear is bunk lol
Come on…

Everybody enjoy their gear at whatever doses they like!


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Somatotypes aren't a real thing. Unless you're a 250lb shredded monster, you don't need a gram to grow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


So you think guys getting on stage at under 250 only need a gram or less?
Not everyone has the same response to drugs.
Scott Stevenson has talked extensively about low and nonresponders.
Some people are hyper responders.
There’s a difference in 220lbs at 5’5 and 220lbs at 6’ also so it’s disingenuous just to make a statement of nobody needs a gram to grow unless they’re a shredded 250lbs mass monster.
A lb of muscle on Sean Clarida is not the same as a lb on Eddie Hall.


supertest_465 said:


> You need a gram to grow.. when your gear is bunk. Or your dealer tells you to.


How much experience do you have to make this statement?
I’m 240 and im sure as fuck not gonna grow on a gram or less of just any gear.
Also a gram of what? A mg of test isn’t the same as a mg tren as a mg of EQ as a mg of trestolone as a mg of primo.

Progressive food and training will take you so far add in drugs and they will take you so far then you have to up the dose at some point.

It’s also not just about taking the minimum amount to grow.  If I had to do that I would’ve never started taking drugs to being with. 
The more you take the more you grow if you’re doing everything else correctly.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Was this directed towards me??? Is supertest a handle for someone who gets jacked off of 200mg a week? I think at some point most who have cycled over the years have gone close to a gram… and most people can grow nicely off of .5 gram.. .


It's a joke. Don't be so sensitive. I didn't even read your posts prior.

I've done a gram of test. I've done 1500. Honestly just more PIP than anything for me. 600-800 test seems to be good personally. I could not tell a difference between that range vs over a gram of just test.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you think guys getting on stage at under 250 only need a gram or less?
> Not everyone has the same response to drugs.
> Scott Stevenson has talked extensively about low and nonresponders.
> Some people are hyper responders.
> ...



It was a joke but I should have clarified, 1 gram of one compound.

Yes stacking compounds would easily put a cycle over a gram. 

240. wow. You're so big and awesome. bro.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> It was a joke but I should have clarified, 1 gram of one compound.
> 
> Yes stacking compounds would easily put a cycle over a gram.
> 
> 240. wow. You're so big and awesome. bro.


One gram of test for you. You got more pip? Sounds like your gear is trash.
Or you’re full of shit and are just parroting what you’ve heard


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

1G of compound, is a bit of a strange and silly way of looking at it IMO.
1g of Tren?
1g of Primo?

I'd rather take 1g of Test than 500mg Tren.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> It's a joke. Don't be so sensitive. I didn't even read your posts prior.
> 
> I've done a gram of test. I've done 1500. Honestly just more PIP than anything for me. 600-800 test seems to be good personally. I could not tell a difference between that range vs over a gram of just test.


Everything becomes a joke when the person that makes the original statement is outnumbered by the mass’s… and if you had to run a gram why would you even make a statement like this. of test was your gear bunk or under doses. Did you listen to your “dealer” I bet you did.. so like I said, or someone said .everyone should enjoy there own cycle and You are only gonna get out of it hat you put in..
And BTW… before you try and be negative towards a member like myself who always try’s to be a positive contributor whether in a silly thread or a serious one, you should get some posts under your belt.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> It was a joke but I should have clarified, 1 gram of one compound.
> 
> Yes stacking compounds would easily put a cycle over a gram.
> 
> 240. wow. You're so big and awesome. bro.


My point exactly… your being a DICK!! But there is always one that tries to derail a thread..


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2022)

Lots of shit talking on dosages and size here.  Why don't some of you post up a pic and let's see what you're getting for your money so to speak.  Seriously, show us what you're getting out of what necessitates big doseages.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow guys. That's some heavy cycling. 

The most I've ever done is 500 test and 500 NPP.  

Then once 400 tren and 400 test.  

I ran some equipoise.  500.  Alongside 500 test.   That cycle put on some weight. 

Now I just run test and peptides.  Sometimes some NPP for joints


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Lots of shit talking on dosages and size here.  Why don't some of you post up a pic and let's see what you're getting for your money so to speak.  Seriously, show us what you're getting out of what necessitates big doseages.


I use all the SARMs bro!!!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use all the SARMs bro!!!
> 
> View attachment 17501


YK-11 at 30mg/day can add some serious mass


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> YK-11 at 30mg/day can add some serious mass



Gotta stop that Myostatin bro!!!
Stops all your gains!!!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta stop that Myostatin bro!!!
> Stops all your gains!!!


Are you trying to trigger me? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Are you trying to trigger me? 🤣🤣🤣



Literally yes


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 20, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Lots of shit talking on dosages and size here.  Why don't some of you post up a pic and let's see what you're getting for your money so to speak.  Seriously, show us what you're getting out of what necessitates big doseages.


There wasn’t really that much shit talking dosages and size. 
Who is the gate keeper of what is necessary? If an adult makes a decision do they need to justify it to anyone else? 
The point in this thread wasn’t to justify anything. 
Using drugs at all isnt necessary. If somebody wants to throw caution to the wind and push the boundaries to see what they get out of it then I’m all for it. 
We are all our own science experiment. 
You never know until you try and it’s up the individual to assess risk vs reward. 
Could we all have grown on less? Most likely.
I could also walk or ride a bicycle to get from point a to b. 
Guys take risks daily and nobody bats an eye or passes judgment.
Skydiving, riding motorcycles, drinking in a bar. These are all more dangerous than blasting heavy amounts of gear. 
Life isn’t without risk and this is my hobby, my lifestyle and my choice for risk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

these doses arent to crazy.. you dont see alot of 2g test 1000 deca 100 dbol type shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

i always lower my tren to 400 if i start higher it will make me feel toxic quick. At 400 i can handle it better


----------



## TomJ (Jan 20, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i always lower my tren to 400 if i start higher it will make me feel toxic quick. At 400 i can handle it better


Trenned out Bundy is a sight I want to avoid seeing

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Trenned out Bundy is a sight I want to avoid seeing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


im fun to go out with on tren


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There wasn’t really that much shit talking dosages and size.
> Who is the gate keeper of what is necessary? If an adult makes a decision do they need to justify it to anyone else?
> The point in this thread wasn’t to justify anything.
> Using drugs at all isnt necessary. If somebody wants to throw caution to the wind and push the boundaries to see what they get out of it then I’m all for it.
> ...


So that'd be a no on posting up the results of your "personal science experiment".


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 20, 2022)

I


BRICKS said:


> So that'd be a no on posting up the results of your "personal science experiment".


I’ve posted a couple pics on here. One was older wheh I was 220 and one recent. Now use the search function and kindly go fuck your self.
So far the main shit talk is from your dumbass.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I
> 
> I’ve posted a couple pics on here. One was older wheh I was 220 and one recent. Now use the search function and kindly go fuck your self.
> So far the main shit talk is from your dumbass.



How tall are you again?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How tall are you again?


Around 5’8


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Around 5’8



Shit
Didnt know you were THAT much bigger than me


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I
> 
> I’ve posted a couple pics on here. One was older wheh I was 220 and one recent. Now use the search function and kindly go fuck your self.
> So far the main shit talk is from your dumbass.


Dude, you HAVE TO knock this behavior off.

1 day ban

Reminder of Rule #1 of this forum, of which you're frequent guilty of breaking...

1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.

I personally very much enjoy your content, minus the many attacks and needless profanity. I'm finding its detracting from building respect for you. You're a smart guy, you have lots of experience, and great results to show for it. There's simply no need to act like this. You're going to turn more people off than you end up helping. I'm hoping that you can become a great asset to this community.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2022)

I wanted to share some personal experience in this thread yesterday but I can't interact with the motherfuckery.  

CJ for Prez!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Around 5’8


i didnt know piles of shit can stack that high up


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i didnt know piles of shit can stack that high up


Please don't make it worse, let's not stoke the fire.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Please don't make it worse, let's not stoke the fire.


fuck this guy he comes to a long standing board disrespecting vets..I have zero love for these types


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I
> 
> I’ve posted a couple pics on here. One was older wheh I was 220 and one recent. Now use the search function and kindly go fuck your self.
> So far the main shit talk is from your dumbass.


Someone give the Baby a bottle… 
Suck It Up!!! Can’t throw out shit talk and the. Cry when you get called out on it…
I am with B. I have no tolerance with these types. It’s one thing to have fun but another to be a Down Right 
DOUCHE.. 
have a nice Day😂😂


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

All, no one likes being kicked after they've already been knocked down.

CJ banned him, the issue has been addressed. Let's be bigger, and not drag out the insults. They are as unnecessary as the comment that RiR0 made to BRICKS.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 20, 2022)

Disagreeing is normal.
Throwing insults at one of the most helpful longtime members on here is just dumb.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 3, 2022)

Some people just take themselves too serious, I guess ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I ran 750 tren, 750 test, 350 mast for a few months many years ago. By the end, I was obscenely strong but also had cystic acne, insomnia, and horrible digestive issues.
> 
> Nowadays, my heaviest 'blasts' constitute about a quarter of that. I'm not nearly as strong as I was then, but my skin is clear, my bloodwork is (mostly) spotless, and I sleep like a goddamn baby.


How much test do you run now during blasts?


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)

I watched a video last night of Jay Cutler. He talked about his cycles. It sounds like a lot of people here take way more than he ever did. He said now he is trt and at 600 on his blood work total testosterone.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I watched a video last night of Jay Cutler. He talked about his cycles. It sounds like a lot of people here take way more than he ever did. He said now he is trt and at 600 on his blood work total testosterone.


I don't know if I believe him, but I won't say he's lying.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I don't know if I believe him, but I won't say he's lying.


I know it is hard to believe. I thought the same thing at first. Then I thought, he came out and admitted that he took steroids (which everyone already knows) why bother lying about the doses.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

No way cutler took small cycles doses.. that fuck is lying… it is impossible to gain that much size and be in that kind of condition to win the Olympia, how many time? 
That’s why I respected guys like Piana.
At least he was real about it.
Take home for example. He lives and breathed the life. With his food and his cycles..
As big as he was he was never as big as cutler. Or in the conditioning… so something is fishy.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No way cutler took small cycles doses.. that fuck is lying… it is impossible to gain that much size and be in that kind of condition to win the Olympia, how many time?
> That’s why I respected guys like Piana.
> At least he was real about it.
> Take home for example. He lives and breathed the life. With his food and his cycles..
> As big as he was he was never as big as cutler. Or in the conditioning… so something is fishy.


Bostin Lloyd died at 29 unfortunately


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No way cutler took small cycles doses.. that fuck is lying… it is impossible to gain that much size and be in that kind of condition to win the Olympia, how many time?
> That’s why I respected guys like Piana.
> At least he was real about it.
> Take home for example. He lives and breathed the life. With his food and his cycles..
> As big as he was he was never as big as cutler. Or in the conditioning… so something is fishy.


I think Piana took more than Cutler, which may be way Piana passed away and Cutler is still alive. I think he said a heavy cycle for him was 600 test and 600 EQ and he would drop the oils 3-4 weeks out and move to GH and orals. He said he did mess with insulin off and on for around 4 years.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I think Piana took more than Cutler, which may be way Piana passed away and Cutler is still alive. I think he said a heavy cycle for him was 600 test and 600 EQ and he would drop the oils 3-4 weeks out and move to GH and orals. He said he did mess with insulin off and on for around 4 years.


He may have said this but not sure if I believe it.. I would think most in that world would not believe it…
How the fuck can someone become a mass monster on that on 600mg of test and eq…… 
No way… and I don’t even care if he had the greatest genetics in the world.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

600mg of Test 
600mg of Eq=This.
No Fucking Way.!🤙


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> 600mg of Test
> 600mg of Eq=This.
> No Fucking Way.!🤙
> View attachment 19073


GeNEtiCs !!!!! *high pitched voice*


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Undecanator (Mar 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


>


I’m guessing half of the video is him subtly bragging about his “superior” genetics


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I’m guessing half of the video is him subtly bragging about his “superior” genetics


Not really. Greg said something about it a couple times but I don't remember if jay did. I was half asleep when I was watching it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I watched a video last night of Jay Cutler. He talked about his cycles. It sounds like a lot of people here take way more than he ever did. He said now he is trt and at 600 on his blood work total testosterone.



Like Cbum only needs 500mg Test

Lee priest took 250mg Test and 300mg Deca

Listen to the Fouad podcast where these guys are super honest about their cycles
They arent as big as you think, but neither are they 500mg


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 3, 2022)

CJ said:


>



Watched that one
I'll try to dig up the 3 Fouad podcasts where he talks doses
Like in one, him Ian etc were talking Tren
Fouad was highest at 700mg
Most guys were around 400 just to clean up in prep

Test differed greatly
but the consensus was 2g was the highest dose before a 90% diminishing return


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Watched that one
> I'll try to dig up the 3 Fouad podcasts where he talks doses
> Like in one, him Ian etc were talking Tren
> Fouad was highest at 700mg
> ...


I remember those guys saying they ran some pretty high doses in the past, but looking back saying that it was too much.


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm sure they ran higher amounts when they were younger and still gaining weight like a madman, but I can kind of believe the smaller doses when they were already 250-300lbs since they already have the size, they just need to maintain it now.  Plus if you see some of the pictures of these tops guys when they were still teens and early twenties before hopping on gear, they were already massive and had unbelievable potential.  You see a lot of older guys and dudes in general that used to be huge and now on TRT still weigh like 220-240 and in good shape.  Diet, dedication and genetics play just as big, if not a bigger role than the gear at that level.  But can anyone win the Olympia on under a gram a week total? Doesn't really seem likely. I'd be willing to bet some guys used 2-3grams a week while some used 5-10 grams.  No way to ever really know unless it was all well documented.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 3, 2022)

If anyone believes that top pros are taking <1g of gear total, I have a bridge for sale just outside of Brooklyn for a good price.

Yes, their diets, training and genetics are top tier, but you do not get to 260+ pounds lean with 500mg test cycles.  It’s not happening. People like to pretend that they “just work harder than everyone else” but if hard work were all it took you’d see natties in the Mr. Olympia.

You take two guys, both with similar genetics, diet and training and give one more drugs and one less — the guy on more drugs will be bigger 100% of the time.


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Mar 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If anyone believes that top pros are taking <1g of gear total, I have a bridge for sale just outside of Brooklyn for a good price.
> 
> Yes, their diets, training and genetics are top tier, but you do not get to 260+ pounds lean with 500mg test cycles.  It’s not happening. People like to pretend that they “just work harder than everyone else” but if hard work were all it took you’d see natties in the Mr. Olympia.
> 
> You take two guys, both with similar genetics, diet and training and give one more drugs and one less — the guy on more drugs will be bigger 100% of the time.


Totally agree.  A lot of the pros probably just say what they are on now, and even then downplay it. Yea you might be on 500 test and 500 deca now to maintain 260-280lbs in the offseason, even then there is gh and other stuff they most likely leave out, "forget" about and just don't include.  But what did you take to get there is a whole other question that most probably won't answer haha. And then contest prep is another one in itself as well.

Maybe in the next 3-10 years guys will start being more and more open and honest and we will actually know.  But until then it's just a shot in the dark guessing.  But to think people are that naïve and dumb to think you only took a couple hundred migs of test and a little of this to get there just shoots down any future credibility on them talking about their usage.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 3, 2022)

DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				




Dallas McCarver autopsy report.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 3, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> DocumentCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lvh claims another officially. Shits scary

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 3, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> DocumentCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

Are we seeing a trend here…
All these guys took there PED’s and food and lifestyle to a whole nutha level that I would say possibly 95% of us on here or more will never ever be at…

So I say guys like Cutler are lucky.
But I bet if we saw a copy of cutlets or anyone else at the elite level
Like that. If we say a copy of there yearly physical that had all there blood work on it. We would see that these guys all have the same things.

Enlarged hearts, clogged arteries and so forth. They just were able to manage it…

How bout someone not pro BB’r.
Take the Ultimate warrior.
In his prime he could have been a pro BB’r. Look at him back I. The 90’s. He looked better than many guys who compete at the elite level.

He died of a massive heart attack from coronary artery disease. He knew he had it, he tried to manage it but it got him anyway.
Gonna say it was from his lifestyle with PED. And when you look like that food and PED’s and training all come into the mix…
Even at this comditionsing he could have stood on stage for a pro card




I am sure he only used 500mg of test..


----------



## PZT (Mar 3, 2022)

Think most I ever did for a decent amount of time was like maybe...

test e @ maybe 500-750 a week
test p @ maybe 200-300 a week
tren a @ maybe 200-300 a week
mast a @ maybe 200-300 a week
and scattered orals

I dont remember too many sides from this, just remember it being really fun


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s the biggest cycle or blast you’ve ran? How long? Was it worth it?
> What are you running now?
> No judgement or criticism please. Let’s keep it respectful (I know I’m an asshole and it’s ironic for me to say this).
> 
> ...


Curious as to what your stats are bro. Guessing your shredded


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

350-400 Test/250-300NPP/40mg Tbol


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Curious as to what your stats are bro. Guessing your shredded


95lbs, 50%bf, 6’7


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 95lbs, 50%bf, 6’7


It's cool if it's personal bro


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's cool if it's personal bro


I’ve posted pics and stats here. I got up to 260 now im pulling back. I was 255 this morning fasted after I took a dump.
I’m 5’8. 
I won’t allow myself to lose abs. On anabolics there’s no real reason to. 
I started calorie cycling this week for a fatloss/recomp phase.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ve posted pics and stats here. I got up to 260 now im pulling back. I was 255 this morning fasted after I took a dump.
> I’m 5’8.
> I won’t allow myself to lose abs. On anabolics there’s no real reason to.
> I started calorie cycling this week for a fatloss/recomp phase.


260!!! At 5'8??????? What's your bodyfat percentage? That's insane!!!

Where are your pics, in what thread, I wanna see what 260 at 5'8 looks like


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 260!!! At 5'8??????? What's your bodyfat percentage? That's insane!!!


Don’t know. I haven’t boiled myself until I was goop and bone and had someone scoop the fat off. 
It’s a useless, arbitrary impossible question. 
I never lose my abs.
I literally hate that question it’s like how many sets or reps for hypertrophy


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t know. I haven’t boiled myself until I was goop and bone and had someone scoop the fat off.
> It’s a useless, arbitrary impossible question.
> I never lose my abs.
> I literally hate that question it’s like how many sets or reps for hypertrophy


You rock dude


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 16, 2022)

Isn’t this my thread?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Isn’t this my thread?


It’s everyone’s thread


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s everyone’s thread


Oh


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Oh


We are all one. Except @MindlessWork, @gymrat1977, and @Intel.imperitive theyre all weirdos and not the good kind


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We are all one. Except @MindlessWork, @gymrat1977, and @Intel.imperitive theyre all weirdos and not the good kind


Come on now...I'm actually the good kind.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We are all one. Except @MindlessWork, @gymrat1977, and @Intel.imperitive theyre all weirdos and not the good kind


They all seem awfully too similar


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> They all seem awfully too similar


They're my ALTs


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Come on now...I'm actually the good kind.


What out of your decades on almost every forum have you ever honestly contributed? Even one time actually shared some knowledge or been helpful in any way? Serious question?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What out of your decades on almost every forum have you ever honestly contributed? Even one time actually shared some knowledge or been helpful in any way? Serious question?


Yesterday someone asked me how many mgs to run for winstrol and I said 50mg


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yesterday someone asked me how many mgs to run for winstrol and I said 50mg


Seriously are you that fucking dense? You’re a troll. Why did you say 50mg? Have you used it before? 
I also wasn’t talking to your malnourished schizophrenic ass.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Seriously are you that fucking dense? You’re a troll. Why did you say 50mg? Have you used it before?
> I also wasn’t talking to your malnourished schizophrenic ass.


Dylan gimeli said so


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Dylan gimeli said so


Ignored.Also stay the fuck out of my threads


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 16, 2022)

Years ago:
15 weeks- 
WK 1-4 50mg Dbol e.d.
WK 1-15 Test E 1000mg/ WK 
WK 1-15 EQ  700mg/WK 
WK 8-15 Tren Ace 500mg/WK 
Also was on Clen, T3, and I worked Igf-1 and ghrp 6 into it, just don't remember when exactly.

No lies ... I felt like shit! It was stupid and I still don't know what I was thinking 🤔


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yesterday someone asked me how many mgs to run for winstrol and I said 50mg



You're a tool



bigrobbie said:


> Years ago:
> 15 weeks-
> WK 1-4 50mg Dbol e.d.
> WK 1-15 Test E 1000mg/ WK
> ...



Just the Tren at 500mg would put me down 
struggled with 350mg
Pretty sure with the EQ my blood would be thicker than grease lol


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're a tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised I didn't fall over from a cardiac event.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 16, 2022)

Baby aspirin 81mg a day for a 16 week cycle.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're a tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run tren e with EQ that’s what I worry about as well but it’s such a good combo for me.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I run tren e with EQ that’s what I worry about as well but it’s such a good combo for me.


I’d be floored with panic attacks on that combo.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d be floored with panic attacks on that combo.


Night sweats like a granny in menopause!


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're a tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tren usually makes my blood thick. I need to give blood because the cardio all of a sudden takes a nose dive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 17, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> Tren usually makes my blood thick. I need to give blood because the cardio all of a sudden takes a nose dive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same
Only time my RBC etc was noticed at the donation clinic
Definitly elevated

If I'm around 150mg, I can keep up with cardio
So wint be going past that ever again lol


----------



## Joliver (Mar 17, 2022)

I did about a Gram of test a week for a year. It was test 600 in ethyl oleate. 

When I traveled home for Thanksgiving, my mom nearly called the cops on me since she didn't recognize me being over 30lbs heavier and being covered with hair. Until her death, she was a Bigfoot conspiracy theorist. I blame myself. 

That was also when I figured out the androgen receptors didn't "down regulate."

It was a superhuman year for me.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I did about a Gram of test a week for a year. It was test 600 in ethyl oleate.
> 
> When I traveled home for Thanksgiving, my mom nearly called the cops on me since she didn't recognize me being over 30lbs heavier and being covered with hair. Until her death, she was a Bigfoot conspiracy theorist. I blame myself.
> 
> ...


I still have a  bottle of test 600 from back in the day I think it’s made with EO as well. I haven’t done it in a while but if I recall this stuff I have is pretty painless it’s my back up stuff lol.


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What out of your decades on almost every forum have you ever honestly contributed? Even one time actually shared some knowledge or been helpful in any way? Serious question?


I've just been soaking up the knowledge as well as asking for good advice which I've accepted thankfully. Been lifting since '87 till 02, then picked it up again in '06 which was a troublesome time since as getting over serious injury was a battle ever since.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I've just been soaking up the knowledge as well as asking for good advice which I've accepted thankfully. Been lifting since '87 till 02, then picked it up again in '06 which was a troublesome time since as getting over serious injury was a battle ever since.


Yeah, injuries suck.


So, how much progress have you made in the last 16 years of lifting post-injury?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I've just been soaking up the knowledge as well as asking for good advice which I've accepted thankfully. Been lifting since '87 till 02, then picked it up again in '06 which was a troublesome time since as getting over serious injury was a battle ever since.


Can you share some? That you’ve tried yourself? 

I’m all sorts of busted and broken but I still train hard. I know what to do and not to do.
I’ve got 2 bad shoulders, slipped discs, bad knees, and neck issues. 
People always figure out a way to accomplish and do what they actually want to do.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Can you share some? That you’ve tried yourself?
> 
> I’m all sorts of busted and broken but I still train hard. I know what to do and not to do.
> I’ve got 2 bad shoulders, slipped discs, bad knees, and neck issues.
> People always figure out a way to accomplish and do what they actually want to do.



Samsies
other than the shoulder... I only have 1 rotator cuff torn
Right knee:
Partially torn ACL/MCL/Miniscus
Left knee:
Shattered knee cap and torn MCL
Right leg:
Nerve damage in right ankle
Neck:
Compressed disk
Permanently distorted clavicle
Back
 slipped disk
Arm
Partial tricep tear.

About to attempt a bench PR in a few weeks
No excuses
only progress.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Samsies
> other than the shoulder... I only have 1 rotator cuff torn
> Right knee:
> Partially torn ACL/MCL/Miniscus
> ...


Yessir. 
It irks me. Don’t tell me why you can’t do something. Find a way of admit that it’s just not a priority or something you want to do.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I still have a  bottle of test 600 from back in the day I think it’s made with EO as well. I haven’t done it in a while but if I recall this stuff I have is pretty painless it’s my back up stuff lol.



Man that stuff was Grrrrrreat. I loved it. But sources tell me the horror stories of EO. But...I miss it.

It's the roid that finally convinced me that I could pin once a week and still make massive improvements. 

Up until that point, I lived like a pin cushion: ED TNE (during peaks), EOD mast/tren/prop, cyp 2x a week...I got burned out of filling up a protein container with needles every few months. 

Enter the 600. 2ccs (ish) a week for a year.....gorilla mode. Easy peasy.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

This is my next bulk.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Man that stuff was Grrrrrreat. I loved it. But sources tell me the horror stories of EO. But...I miss it.
> 
> It's the roid that finally convinced me that I could pin once a week and still make massive improvements.
> 
> ...



lol
A gram year long super cruise.
Damn, that's heavy


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> This is my next bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is mfg and peg? 
I know they’re peptides but I don’t know anything about them beyond that


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

Here's a read for ya


			
				Mike Arnold;65912 said:
			
		

> ​New Method of using PEG-MGF & IGF-1 LR3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joliver (Mar 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol
> A gram year long super cruise.
> Damn, that's heavy



Oh yeah. It was the first time in my life I wasn't s regularly tested athlete...didn't take my parents very long to figure that little mystery out. They quickly cornered me. The convo was awful....on Thanksgiving...in front of everyone.

My parents were both doctors:

Dad: what in the hell are you doing? 

Jol: androstenedione. Just like mark McGwire. You know...big mac? 

Mom: you know what in the hell He's doing. He's abusing steroids. 

Dad: You'll be sterile as a damn mule!!!

Mom: oh my God...I just... grandkids are all I've ever.....you know spermatozoa mutation...oh for fuck sakes you're clearly too stupid to understand....

Younger brother:  what are sperm-toasters? 

Dad: something your idiot brother doesn't have. 

Grandad: back in my day we did pushups and smoked lucky stripes. We didn't need no nuthin' and beat the Germans, you puss...

Jol: well, this is my fiance, Lisa.

Lisa: hi. 

Mom: well I hope you don't want kids. 

Brother who is a cop: you know I could run you in right now. 

Jol: pfft. A man with a fat wife can't fight. It's a known fact. It's science. 

Fat wife: shoot him!!! 

Snot the dog: *vomits under table* 


That's how I remember it anyway. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GSgator (Mar 17, 2022)

I used peg-MGFat 4 week intervals in relation to the IGF. 6 weeks IGF then 4 weeks MGF. Of course I can’t prove this but I believe those did create more satellite cells especially in places like my arms I’ve gotten a lot of permanent skeletal muscle growth in my arms I just didn’t have prior to using IGF. I did a few of these runs over 15 years ago. Back when Chemone was still around there IGF was fire.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh yeah. It was the first time in my life I wasn't s regularly tested athlete...didn't take my parents very long to figure that little mystery out. They quickly cornered me. The convo was awful....on Thanksgiving...in front of everyone.
> 
> My parents were both doctors:
> 
> ...



That was fucking magical
10/10


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh yeah. It was the first time in my life I wasn't s regularly tested athlete...didn't take my parents very long to figure that little mystery out. They quickly cornered me. The convo was awful....on Thanksgiving...in front of everyone.
> 
> My parents were both doctors:
> 
> ...



This made my morning!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 17, 2022)

For me it was 

500T
300NPP
300Mast. 
2iu GH

It lasted 4 weeks. Strength went through the roof. Such so I blew out a couple discs squatting......that was the end of that. In hindsight I won't run that much again and it's been since Oct 2020 since a real cycle. 

Next is 50-70mg EW MENT with 125T


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Mar 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Less is more for me these days.. I keep it under a gram tot
> 
> 500T
> 600DHB
> ...


The plan next run is the baby version of this at least at the beginning. 250T and 400DHB, see how I react and how my bloodwork looks and then possibly work my way up.  That's how we did the last Test Mast EQ cycle.  Took a while to dial in but ended up at 1000T, 400Mast, 200EQ, felt great, bloodwork was great (added in Niacin for cholesterol as Test got higher). That was also my largest cycle to answer the original post.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 17, 2022)

The cycle I am on now is the largest. I worked my way up on this one.

week 1) 150-NPP, 200-T  (never tried NPP wanted to see any ill effects)
week 2) 300-NPP, 450-T 
week 3) 300-NPP, 500-T

I am on prescribed TRT test-C 200 every 10 days and the most I have done before now is 300T every 7 days for 4 weeks.


----------



## Blange89 (Mar 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh yeah. It was the first time in my life I wasn't s regularly tested athlete...didn't take my parents very long to figure that little mystery out. They quickly cornered me. The convo was awful....on Thanksgiving...in front of everyone.
> 
> My parents were both doctors:
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## yachtson (Mar 18, 2022)

500 test / 500 tren per week. Sucked the life out of me but I looked shredded haha that was my very first cycle too wasnt the smartest guy back in 2015 and didnt cycle again for 6-7 years.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 18, 2022)

yachtson said:


> 500 test / 500 tren per week. Sucked the life out of me but I looked shredded haha that was my very first cycle too wasnt the smartest guy back in 2015 and didnt cycle again for 6-7 years.


Post progress pics before and after


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 18, 2022)

It's been several years, but I literally started out with 500 mg of testosterone and 1,000 mg of deca for the first two weeks of the last cycle that I ran.  Weeks 3 through 16 were finished out at 500/500.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> It's been several years, but I literally started out with 500 mg of testosterone and 1,000 mg of deca for the first two weeks of the last cycle that I ran.  Weeks 3 through 16 were finished out at 500/500.


Your first cycle?


----------



## Blasetoise (Mar 19, 2022)

750 test 600 tren
 Why? wasnt neccesary at all. back than my diet+training was also shit. just wanted to see how far i could go side effect wise. 

well i was fucking hungry hole time and sweating like a pig. Nah nothing for me i just blast max 500test its enough for me grow. even enough for me to grow on 85kg (1,66cm)


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Your first cycle?


Far from it.  Before catching COVID twice, I used to do at least one or two cycles per year.  I'm about to get my Anavar script refilled and just add it to my TRT protocol as I enter a rebuilding phase.  Over the winter, I may add in a test/tren cycle because tren is the one thing that I always wanted to try but never did...


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Far from it.  Before catching COVID twice, I used to do at least one or two cycles per year.  I'm about to get my Anavar script refilled and just add it to my TRT protocol as I enter a rebuilding phase.  Over the winter, I may add in a test/tren cycle because tren is the one thing that I always wanted to try but never did...


I can't believe you have an anavar script you're so lucky. What dosage/day?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I can't believe you have an anavar script you're so lucky. What dosage/day?


50 mg per day and I meet with my doctor on Monday.  I can run it all year round as long as I do 8 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  Since it messes with my lipids and liver enzymes, I only do it twice per year.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> 50 mg per day and I meet with my doctor on Monday.  I can run it all year round as long as I do 8 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  Since it messes with my lipids and liver enzymes, I only do it twice per year.


Thats insane bro! I'm dying to get on TRT doctor doesn't wanna perscribe it because I'm on 21! He wants to try clomid.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Thats insane bro! I'm dying to get on TRT doctor doesn't wanna perscribe it because I'm on 21! He wants to try clomid.


You’re gonna be hard-pressed to find a doctor that’s gonna give you testosterone a 21. My levels were right at 200 and I was 29  and he still laughed at me because of my age and said I was within range and it started at 200 WTF.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You’re gonna be hard-pressed to find a doctor that’s gonna give you testosterone a 21. My levels were right at 200 and I was 29  and he still laughed at me because of my age and said I was within range and it started at 200 WTF.


Did you get TRT in the end? Tell him you suffer from erectile dysfunction


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

Did you get TRT in the end? Tell him you suffer from erectile dysfunction
No I jumped  right in my very first cycle and I’ve been cruising and blasting ever since. Being 44 now I might look into getting a legal script for it soon


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Did you get TRT in the end? Tell him you suffer from erectile dysfunction
> No I jumped  right in my very first cycle and I’ve been cruising and blasting ever since. Being 44 now I might look into getting a legal script for it soon


I just realized my test levels came back at 237... That's fucking atrocious


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

Hopefully your doctor doesn’t pull that same shit and say you’re within range. Even though that’s really low for a 21-year-old. Have you cycled can you pinpoint why your test is  so low. 

I got in a pretty gnarly motorcycle wreck when I was in my mid 20’s. Make a long story short I was doing a Willy on my crotch rocket and a car pulled  out in front of me I had nowhere to go. My fucking nuts literally dinted the steel gas tank and it broke my pelvis. My junk was black and blue for over a month i’m pretty sure that did something to my testosterone production.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I just realized my test levels came back at 237... That's fucking atrocious


If you go on trt it might short circuit the wires in your brain. Careful man.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Hopefully your doctor doesn’t pull that same shit and say you’re within range. Even though that’s really low for a 21-year-old. Have you cycled can you pinpoint why your test is  so low.
> 
> I got in a pretty gnarly motorcycle wreck when I was in my mid 20’s. Make a long story short I was doing a Willy on my crotch rocket and a car pulled  out in front of me I had nowhere to go. My fucking nuts literally dinted the steel gas tank and it broke my pelvis. My junk was black and blue for over a month i’m pretty sure that did something to my testosterone production.


Who knows bro. I ran a Test/NPP/TBOL cycle 350-400/250-300/40


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> If you go on trt it might short circuit the wires in your brain. Careful man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


They already fucked up. I'm hallucinating 24/7 seeing fucking static and flying particles buzz around.

Imma sue the fucking government in this stupid fucking matrix we don't talk about for some DUMB reason I don't know. I'm probably in a lot of trouble in he Matrix.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

I


Intel.imperitive said:


> Who knows bro. I ran a Test/NPP/TBOL cycle 350-400/250-300/40


Well  there you go that obviously would do it. How long ago was that and did you PCT ?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I
> 
> Well  there you go that obviously would do it. How long ago was that and did you PCT ?


That was 2ish years ago, maybe 3. I did a PCT. Got ED issues, Cruised for a bit, came off naturally to apply for TRT. I didn't run a PCT because I want my test levels as low as possible. If he perscribes me clomid I'm not gonna take it and just say it didn't work. Check out my transformation pics. 





__





						My little split
					

PUSH!   Bench Press - 3 sets Cable Crossovers/Press - 3 sets Incline Press - 3 sets  Military/overhead Press - 3 sets  Tricep Pushdown - 3 sets   PULL!  Lateral Raises - 3 sets  Lateral Pulldown - 3 Sets  Cable Row - 3 Sets  Bicep Curl - 3 Sets   Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets   LEGS!   Deadlifts -...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

You need food man and hopefully you didn’t permanently fuck up your testosterone production forever. Also no you don’t want HRT you’re only 21 fuck that. IMO I would figure out a way to increase your natural test production take advantage of your youth and start cramming that  food down your throat man.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You need food man and hopefully you didn’t permanently fuck up your testosterone production forever. Also no you don’t want HRT you’re only 21 fuck that. IMO I would figure out a way to increase your natural test production take advantage of your youth and start cramming that  food down your throat man.


You guys know he’s just a troll right


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys know he’s just a troll right


I kinda miss you calling me an anorexic faggot bro. Unignore me innit mate.


----------



## yachtson (Mar 22, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Post progress pics before and after


It was 7 years ago when I was a naïve 21 year old. Dont have before pics saved. I found this one though with me (left) and you (right)


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 6, 2022)

Dano22 said:


> I’ll never forget downing a cap of supposed G, then a Walgreens tried to eat me, and I stumbled upon a horseback cop . That Horse looked like a damn dragon . I was too terrified to move. If I ever see that woman again I’ll choke her for giving me whatever the he’ll was in that cap. Wasn’t no damn G. I’m surprised most peoples test is under a gram . That was my first milestone I was in a hurry to get too. Gtta get that 1,000mg of sust a week and add shit from there. 1gram Sust, 400 DHB , 400 Mast E, 400 Tren A at the moment . Feeling damn good and hard as a rock


My big one back in the 90's was also 1g sust, 600mg of laurabolin (pig stuff) primo, but cant remember the amount, i want to say drol (it was an oral), and several other things.Made my own Tren from finaplex carts..lol....Went to Laredo every 2 weeks, 700 mile round trip...7 month's straight, got very strong for me..Weighed 205...Benched same for 10, 0r 12..Wife and I split up, and she kicked me out, and threw away all of my PCT meds.....Dropped weight like a rock..Friends thought i had some cancer or something..Looking back now its funny, but it sucked ass back then...God seems like just yesterday


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 6, 2022)

1g test for a year than drop down to TRT until you start feeling small and weak than bump it up back to a gram. 

Throw in a few weeks of drol at 50-100mg 
Usually in the anticipation of an event to add that wow factor when ppl see you.

And 50mg Anavar until liver values say time for a break...and I've never had issues on var...elevated obviously but not a concern.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 1g test for a year than drop down to TRT until you start feeling small and weak than bump it up back to a gram.
> 
> Throw in a few weeks of drol at 50-100mg
> Usually in the anticipation of an event to add that wow factor when ppl see you.
> ...



Back when I had a lust for gains 
This is small Juicey (195 maybe), don't have 205 drol Juicey lol


----------



## TODAY (Apr 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Back when I had a lust for gains
> This is small Juicey (195 maybe), don't have 205 drol Juicey lol
> 
> View attachment 20388


If only your lust for gains could match your lust for hydrogenated oils


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If only your lust for gains could match your lust for hydrogenated oils



I had to Google that,
1st pic that came up was a cupcake 😂😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If only your lust for gains could match your lust for hydrogenated oils





JuiceTrain said:


> I had to Google that,
> 1st pic that came up was a cupcake 😂😂



Shxt made me laugh twice today 😄😄



Said it before in another thread...I don't make the rules lol


----------

